# Are you sensual?



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Just wondering. As for me, I think I am.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm like a human feather.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Does it get any more sensual than that?
> 
> I think maybe i am/was but it's been a while :/


And now you are not?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

What does that mean?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

peterparker said:


> Does it ever!


Feels good man. :b


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Um...........no.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

about as sensual as him.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

penis


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread was derailing since post #2. :blank


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not always but yes. I can be.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> penis


you like?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


>


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


>


do you want to roll in the mud together? just putting it out there.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Sensual? Nah, not me.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

There is no poll option for "Highly".


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I thought there were laws to protect animals from that


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel sorry for that pug in david's lap.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

OMG, my question got mixed up with dirt...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

peterparker said:


> That's the nice thing about animals, they don't talk :wink


that p***y can catch my tongue 

illmatic1, conquering the world one bad joke at a time


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

I was on a busiuness call (on hold) when I opened this thread... started laughing and the person answered!

*happy sigh* what would I do without SAS/Forum?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

probably, but more in a tactile way. it's not entirely obvious in my personality as I don't show it much.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> about as sensual as him.


I'm more dangerous than.... a fire at.... an old folks home. Old people burning, old people burning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm depressed again, but hey whats new.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not in the slightest. But some of the gifs here make me wish I was x_x


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

What a weird thread lol.

And yes I am, very much so :wink


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Hell no!! I feel so awkward trying to be sensual, and even saying that makes me feel awkward


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No I don't think I am.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mark101 said:


> The word p***y is censored seriously ? :/


I know but these words aren't

beaver
clunge
coochie
beef curtains
minge
wizards sleeve
growler
gash
fanny
front bottom


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I don't understand the question.


Well, I don't mean merely the intimate side, but that too. I mean, are you fond of elegant fitting clothes, beautiful music, neat manicure, enigmatic perfumes, pleasant voice, luxurious hair, voluptuous shape, an ability to take a tempting pose, to make your gestures graceful, to touch deeply both with your words as well as with your hands and body, to get easily excited seeing beautiful things and people, to be craving for love, touch and care, to be longing for hugs and kisses, to be overwhelmed with feelings and emotions, to have a fire in your heart....?


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

eveningbat said:


> Well, I don't mean merely the intimate side, but that too. I mean, are you fond of elegant fitting clothes, beautiful music, neat manicure, enigmatic perfumes, pleasant voice, luxurious hair, voluptuous shape, an ability to take a tempting pose, to make your gestures graceful, to touch deeply both with your words as well as with your hands and body, to get easily excited seeing beautiful things and people, to be craving for love, touch and care, to be longing for hugs and kisses, to be overwhelmed with feelings and emotions, to have a fire in your heart....?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

eveningbat said:


> Well, I don't mean merely the intimate side, but that too. I mean, are you fond of elegant fitting clothes, beautiful music, neat manicure, enigmatic perfumes, pleasant voice, luxurious hair, voluptuous shape, an ability to take a tempting pose, to make your gestures graceful, to touch deeply both with your words as well as with your hands and body, to get easily excited seeing beautiful things and people, to be craving for love, touch and care, to be longing for hugs and kisses, to be overwhelmed with feelings and emotions, to have a fire in your heart....?


conclusion, sas only thinks about sex


----------

